# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #15285 ΒΒ link στο Ίλιον

## ntrits

> Title: *#15285 ΒΒ link στο Ίλιον*
> Post by: *liouman* on *16:50 11/01/2010* Kαλησπέρα.
> Ψάχνω για δεύτερο ΒΒ link στο Ίλιον όσο κοντύτερά μου γίνεται λόγω μη δυνατότητας χρήσης πιάτου.
> Δυστυχώς το λινκ που αναγράφεται στο wind με κόμβο 16924 δεν βγαίνει.
> Ο εξοπλισμός που ήδη διαθέτω είναι routerboard 433AH, κεραία grid για το πρώτο μου link. Για το δεύτερο σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω κάτι τέτοιο 
> https://www.aerial.net/shop/advanced..._description=1 (https://www.aerial.net/shop/advanced..._description=1)
> Φωτογραφίες που αφορούν την οπτική πρόσβαση υπάρχουν στο wind.
> 
> Αντώνης
> ...


.

----------


## liouman

Update: Ακόμη δεν έχει βρεθεί link....
Έχει κανείς τίποτα υπόψιν του;
Αντώνης

----------

